# Photographers Trampled Prismatic Spring in Yellowstone



## nerwin (Jan 26, 2017)

I was reading this article the other day on PetaPixel about these photographers who decided to ignore the signs and walk all over Grand Prismatic Spring in Yellowstone.

This really irritates me when some photographers do this, it's really douchy of them. They didn't get away though, some went to jail and all got decently sized fines. But some would argue they should've been stiffer. Maybe they learned their lesson, but probably not.

People suck. 

https://petapixel.com/2017/01/23/men-trampled-prismatic-spring-sentenced-get-fines-2-go-jail/


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 26, 2017)

Wow what jerks.  I really can't stand people who think the rules are for everyone else.  Glad to see they got fined and some jail time for a few.  If their punishments will be enough to deter others only time will tell.  Making this story more public should help.  That article is the first I've heard of the incident.


----------



## Designer (Jan 26, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Glad to see they got fined and some jail time for a few.  If their punishments will be enough to deter others only time will tell.


One deadly hazard is breaking into a hole filled with boiling water.  Some people don't bother reading any of the warning signs.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 26, 2017)

The warning signs are there to not just protect the park, but you as well. Some people just don't understand...


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 26, 2017)

... but some of us need no stinking government protection.


----------



## Designer (Jan 26, 2017)

I keep wondering about the animals that walk all over the ground there.  Sometimes one falls through and gets cooked, but that doesn't seem to frighten the others away.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 26, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> ... but some of us need no stinking government protection.



So you'd rather break the law and damage the property?


----------



## KmH (Jan 26, 2017)

I suspect Gary's remark was made tongue-in-cheek - note the emoticon.

Many people act as if signs are like this:

Stay On The Path!
             (Except You)

  Yield
(Except You)

No Trespassing
              (Except You)


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 26, 2017)

I read about this and the one punishment I would have done since they are Canadian (I am as well), put them on the US no fly list. Then you'll never have to worry about them in the US ever again.
My son and I won't even go on someones from lawn without knocking on the door to ask permission so it really pisses me off when some asshat screws things up for others.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 26, 2017)

One of my other hobbies is metal detecting. I am always amazed at the property owners that thank me for asking permission as if they see people *NOT*
asking permission more. What happened to consideration and respect? I made my daughter's young friend apologize to our neighbor because she was walking across his lawn to come to our house. I told her if she could not walk down the public sidewalks and streets to come to my home, she wasn't welcome. I think that was the last time she came


----------

